# Command Key Symbol- Tattoo/How to make it/Origins?



## adambyte (Sep 21, 2001)

hello people. I know this sounds silly, but while contemplating the possibilities of getting a tattoo, I looked down at my keyboard, and found what I might be looking for: The Command Key Symbol. (No, not the hollow Apple logo, doofus!)
And now I have a few questions about it...
1. How does one make it? In which font is it located?
2. Is the one on your keyboard slightly italicized (meaning it's leaning to the right) or is it straight up and down? And which do you think would make for a cooler tattoo?
3. What are the origins of this symbol? I thought I read in Pogue and Schorr's Mac Secrets something about it being an Indian sign of power, eternity, or something, or I may just be hallucinating.


Thanks in advance... I know this is random, and some people aren't into defacing their bodies, but I'm just curious.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 21, 2001)

On the iMac-era silly little KB, it is pretty italicized, on the Apple KB that came with the Mac Classic it is slightly less so.

The KB that I use is a Kinesis Ergonomic one, not Apple branded, and the symbol is not italicized.  It's also written in a heavier line on the Kinesis than on either of the other two, and tighter together.

I can't figure out how to type it.  opt-shift-k is an apple, but I never could find the command key.

Much luck with the tattoo!  Any thoughts of adding the rest of the keyboard?


----------



## uub (Sep 25, 2001)

The command symbol can be made in the wingdings font by typing the letter z (lower case).  It does appear italicized on my keyboard...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 25, 2001)

I think that the command symbol is actually taken from some sweedish or norwegian (or northern european anyways) symbol for camping or something like that


----------

